

Show HN: ng-quiz – an Angularjs quiz in spirit of the Ruby/Perl quiz - lukesan
http://schneide.wordpress.com/2014/02/09/introducing-ng-quiz-a-javascript-angular-quiz-1-letter-crush/

======
lukesan
This is not a kind of quiz but more a monthly programming challenge.

